# Motherboard socket 1155, DDR3 memory slots



## JordanEpic (2/9/21)

Hello everyone.. I'm looking for a motherboard to run my home PC, my current one has fallen 9ver and I need a replacement, 
Processor is a Sandybridge i7 3.4ghz socket 1155
Memory is DDR 3 - 2 card slots is fine
And I run a GTX 970 graohics card,
If someone has something lying around that I can purchase or trade I'd be super grateful. 
TIA


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/9/21)

What do you use it for? Gaming? AI home control/etc?


----------



## JordanEpic (3/9/21)

It runs the 4K on the TV in my room


----------

